# Case 580 towing



## Meatplow

Hey all, 

I'm looking into acquiring a Case 580 backhoe. Anyone tow any of these? What the suggested vechicle for towing one of these bad boys? I know you can drive them on the street, but if I have to tow it at some point, I want to be prepared. Any help with the truck/trailer would be appreciated. 

ATM I only have a Chevrolet 2500 HD and I know that won't do it.


----------



## ColumbiaLand

You might be able to tow it with a Ford f550 or chevy/gmc 5500. Thats a large machine. Also depends on the weight laws in mass. By the time you get a large trailer you may be way over with a truck that size. My bigger equipment I have a local guy move with a triaxle dump/20 tons trailer. Much easier or if its very local I will drive it there.


----------



## 2COR517

Well, they run about 7 ton. Bit much for a Tacoma :laughing:


----------



## forestfireguy

You need at minimum an F800 33k class truck


----------



## DGODGR

Your 2500 wil actually be able to pull that backhoe around. It has enough HP and torque to get the job done (even with the trailer). The real issue is stopping power. Whatever you do be sure that you are comfortable with how well it will stop.


----------



## OldCrow

Our 580 weighs in around 19000 lbs. But we're a bit on the heavier side of these machines.

You'll need a 10 ton trailer. I'd suggest a truck around the minimum size of a chevy 5500 like Columbia said. There's a reason why you don't see 2500's towing full size backhoes.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I have pulled jd 310's and 410's with my F350's (drw's and srw's) and tandem dual GN's. Though I would not want to do it every day, it can be done safely if you are carefull and make sure you have good breaks on truck and trailer. A 25+5 tandem dual would be a good size. You will also want a set of airbags.
Not sure about the dot laws in your area. Make sure dot is not going to be a problem
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

OldCrow;962391 said:


> Our 580 weighs in around 19000 lbs. But we're a bit on the heavier side of these machines.
> 
> You'll need a 10 ton trailer. I'd suggest a truck around the minimum size of a chevy 5500 like Columbia said. There's a reason why you don't see 2500's towing full size backhoes.


I don't see many 2500's but I see a ton of F-350's pulling them everyday in the oilfield around here.
Those poor trucks pull those hoes around on 32+5 trailers every day.


----------



## DGODGR

Just to clarify. My opinion is that the truck can do the job. I would not do it because of the lack of stopping power with pick ups and electric brake trailers. I too have an SRW F350 that I use to move my smaller equipment (12,000# mini and 8,500# skid-one at a time). I don't even like hauling these units around because of the increased stopping distances. If you are paying attention it's OK, but in panic breaking situations the pucker factor is high. In my opinion electric brakes are junk. I can haul both of the smaller units at the same time on my big trailer (50,00# payload trailer that goes behind my 10 wheel dump truck), and I prefer to do this whenever I can. This is the only way I will haul my TLB also (behind the dump truck). Interesting thing is that the stopping distance of the dump truck is reduced (shortened) when I have a loaded trailer behind it. Despite the excess weight. I think it's because the trailer adds (3) more breaking axles because the air brakes are actually doing their jobs. My small trailer adds (2) more breaking axles but the brakes are not enough to overcome the weight. I can adjust them some (with the controller) but this makes it so the trailer feels as though it's going to pull itself off of the back of the truck. It's as though I can't find the happy medium between smooth braking and powerful breaking.


----------



## cat320

Around here if he is towing that with anything lower than a 25K gvw truck then he will be spending alot of time pulled over for safty checks from the dot and probably the state police. my 580 weighs in at aroun 13K or so.


----------



## 2COR517

What's that trailer lingo mean? 25+5 or 32+5?


----------



## cretebaby

2COR517;962746 said:


> What's that trailer lingo mean? 25+5 or 32+5?


25+5= 25' flatdeck plus 5' beavertail. :waving:


----------



## rob_cook2001

cretebaby;962756 said:


> 25+5= 25' flatdeck plus 5' beavertail. :waving:


What he said


----------



## 2COR517

That was what I figured. So what's the difference between a beaver tail and a dove tail?


----------



## DGODGR

2COR517;963241 said:


> That was what I figured. So what's the difference between a beaver tail and a dove tail?


Just the spelling.


----------



## LoneCowboy

2COR517;963241 said:


> That was what I figured. So what's the difference between a beaver tail and a dove tail?


marketing.

And in response to the earlier post.
Once you go air brakes, you aren't ever going back.


----------



## hoskm01

You could tow the lightest 580 on a gooseneck setup with your 2500HD, but you'd be maxing out the capacity of your truck, which isn't the best idea.


----------



## jayman3

I pull my 580 around quite a bit in the summer with my 05 F350 DRW,the truck pulls like a dream,I use a 20+5 gooseneck,you do have to be careful and watch the lights and keep your distance,I am thinking of going up to the 550 standard though.


----------



## Mike S

I have a sub who pulls his cat 420 backhoe with his F350 DRW in the snow to come plow for me! I pulled a 555 ford with my 2500hd.


----------



## tuney443

Quite a hoot that some here are saying you can pull a 580 Case around with a pickup but you better watch out for the DOT and to give yourself more stopping room.Not everybody enjoys a puckering anus,myself included.It takes weight to pull weight and to stop it----SAFELY.Like a few responsible members here said,nothing smaller than a 5500/550 sized horse with at least a 7-9 ton trailer,depending on which 580 model.





















n














n


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;968805 said:


> It takes weight to pull weight and to stop it----SAFELY.


That is what trailer brakes are for.

What's DOT going to say anyway?


----------



## Mike S

That the problem! LOL! You can do it so we have to try it! LOL!!!! We all have pulled some stupid stuff! Every one know what will happen if they get caught. Ive got pulled over before with a 7500# mini and a 10500# skid on the same trailer and it was all over a STT light that was out he didnt care what was on the back of my 1 ton but I guess that just ohio, very inconsistant on what happen when you get pulled over.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;968841 said:


> That is what trailer brakes are for.
> 
> What's DOT going to say anyway?


Really?Gee,in 36 years of Working and hauling iron,I must have missed the trailer brake class 101.There are many situations,other than a perfect dry Summer day where having serious ass weight on your horse will enable a safe stop.If you're going to rely on trailer brakes alone while pulling significant weight with a pickup,it can be a recipe for a disaster.

Your question should be ''What's the DOT not going to say?''They can and will hand you your ass if you should be so unlucky as to get involved in a latex glove exam with this setup.To start---you're going to see scales coming out--that's a given.They will weigh EVERYTHING,as they will see the stupidity of your action,your horse's rear is going to be sagging plenty.They will examine your GVW's,GCVW's,your hitch's rating,your receiver's rating,tire loads,wheel loads---in other words---you will be helping their state with balancing the budget.Then,just for laughs,they will do their usual checks for fire extinguisher,triangles,working break-a-way switch,lights,everything work related in the bed lashed down with straps or chains,tidy housekeeping in the cab,etc,etc.I have a 7500 horse with a 10 ton trailer that still looks new and I get this treatment.When they go have their brewskies later,you will be their top fodder for joking,that's for sure.


----------



## hoskm01

tuney443;968945 said:


> Really?Gee,in 36 years of Working and hauling iron,I must have missed the trailer brake class 101.There are many situations,other than a perfect dry Summer day where having serious ass weight on your horse will enable a safe stop.If you're going to rely on trailer brakes alone while pulling significant weight with a pickup,it can be a recipe for a disaster.
> 
> Your question should be ''What's the DOT not going to say?''They can and will hand you your ass if you should be so unlucky as to get involved in a latex glove exam with this setup.To start---you're going to see scales coming out--that's a given.They will weigh EVERYTHING,as they will see the stupidity of your action,your horse's rear is going to be sagging plenty.They will examine your GVW's,GCVW's,your hitch's rating,your receiver's rating,tire loads,wheel loads---in other words---you will be helping their state with balancing the budget.Then,just for laughs,they will do their usual checks for fire extinguisher,triangles,working break-a-way switch,lights,everything work related in the bed lashed down with straps or chains,tidy housekeeping in the cab,etc,etc.I have a 7500 horse with a 10 ton trailer that still looks new and I get this treatment.When they go have their brewskies later,you will be their top fodder for joking,that's for sure.


If towing within the guidelines of the truck, tires, hitch, receiver, trailer etc... it COULD be done legally with a 2500HD, assuming a particular 580. I dont think anyone said it was smart, in fact a few have said it wasnt smart, but it COULD be done... legally.


----------



## tuney443

hoskm01;968954 said:


> If towing within the guidelines of the truck, tires, hitch, receiver, trailer etc... it COULD be done legally with a 2500HD, assuming a particular 580. I dont think anyone said it was smart, in fact a few have said it wasnt smart, but it COULD be done... legally.


No,it couldn't---for starters you'd be over on RAWR and GCWR.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;969003 said:


> No,it couldn't---for starters you'd be over on RAWR and GCWR.


You wouldn't have to be over on the rear and GCWR isn't a legal rating.


----------



## hoskm01

tuney443;969003 said:


> No,it couldn't---for starters you'd be over on RAWR and GCWR.


My apologies. I had 3500 in head, which could be done. 2500, no chance, any way you slice it.


----------



## hoskm01

cretebaby;969017 said:


> GCWR isn't a legal rating.


Explain... Many states define CDL thresholds, among other things, with GCWR. What makes it "legal?"


----------



## cretebaby

hoskm01;969023 said:


> Explain... Many states define CDL thresholds, among other things, with GCWR. What makes it "legal?"


There are 2 different definitions of GCWR.

The first is the one you mention. _That_ GCWR=Truck GVWR(9200) + Trailer GVWR(20,000)

So the GVWR would be 29,000 and one would need a CDL class A to drive it,

The second GCWR is a number produced by GM for example for comparison purposes and a guideline for buyers to help decide what size truck they need,

.


----------



## hoskm01

cretebaby;969032 said:


> There are 2 different definitions of GCWR.
> 
> The first is the one you mention. _That_ GCWR=Truck GVWR(9200) + Trailer GVWR(20,000)
> 
> So the GVWR would be 29,000 and one would need a CDL class A to drive it,
> 
> The second GCWR is a number produced by GM for example for comparison purposes and a guideline for buyers to help decide what size truck they need,
> 
> .


Sure. The second, that you mention, is the (maximum) GCWR for truck + trailer, given to the customer that cant seem to add truck + trailer together. Capacity of the truck.

DOT makes their rulings based on "potential" to carry weight, and not actual weight carried. Running around with an empty 7 ton trailer on a 2500HD, while perfectly normal for the truck and well within its capabilities, would put one over 26k GCWR, and the ratings of the truck, thus causing many a ticket to be issued to said driver. Seems there should be an exception to this case.


----------



## LoneCowboy

hoskm01;969057 said:


> Sure. The second, that you mention, is the (maximum) GCWR for truck + trailer, given to the customer that cant seem to add truck + trailer together. Capacity of the truck.
> 
> DOT makes their rulings based on "potential" to carry weight, and not actual weight carried. Running around with an empty 7 ton trailer on a 2500HD, while perfectly normal for the truck and well within its capabilities, would put one over 26k GCWR, and the ratings of the truck, thus causing many a ticket to be issued to said driver. Seems there should be an exception to this case.


What??????
7 tons = 14,000lbs
The GVW of a 2500HD is 9200

that's 23,200, well under 26,000
no CDL required

now, put a 10 Ton trailer on that same 2500HD and now you're over.


----------



## Mike NY

26,000 lbs = CDL.
This is the reason I bought an F-450 instead of an F-550, So I can still tow my 10,000 LB trailer.
Puts me @ 25,500.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;969017 said:


> You wouldn't have to be over on the rear and GCWR isn't a legal rating.


The only way you could be legal would be with a weight distributing hitch to throw some weight to the front axle and/or to move the tractor as far rearward as possible which might open more cans of worms such as the dreaded''tail wagging the dog'' effect or being overweight on your rear most axle for an overweight on axle,tire,and/or wheel citation.Is it really worth it?
Since when isn't a GCWR a legal rating?Tell that to your insurance company for starters after you have the accident because you didn't have enough horse size for the trailer you're pulling.Here you go--straight from DOT:
Gross combination weight rating (GCWR) means the value specified by the manufacturer as the loaded weight of a combination (articulated) vehicle. In the absence of a value specified by the manufacturer, GCWR will be determined by adding the GVWR of the power unit and the total weight of the towed unit and any load thereon.


----------



## cretebaby

Mike NY;969220 said:


> 26,000 lbs = CDL.
> This is the reason I bought an F-450 instead of an F-550, So I can still tow my 10,000 LB trailer.
> Puts me @ 25,500.


You can pull a 10k and under trailer with any 26k and under truck and still be under CDL.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;969280 said:


> The only way you could be legal would be with a weight distributing hitch to throw some weight to the front axle and/or to move the tractor as far rearward as possible which might open more cans of worms such as the dreaded''tail wagging the dog'' effect or being overweight on your rear most axle for an overweight on axle,tire,and/or wheel citation.Is it really worth it?
> Since when isn't a GCWR a legal rating?Tell that to your insurance company for starters after you have the accident because you didn't have enough horse size for the trailer you're pulling.Here you go--straight from DOT:
> Gross combination weight rating (GCWR) means the value specified by the manufacturer as the loaded weight of a combination (articulated) vehicle. In the absence of a value specified by the manufacturer, GCWR will be determined by adding the GVWR of the power unit and the total weight of the towed unit and any load thereon.


For starters I wouldn't even consider towing in that weight range without a gooseneck, I will pass on the weight distributing hitch.

Any DOT officer I have talked told me that if GCWR was a legal rating, like GVWR, FAWR and RAWR, it would be printed on the door label.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;969324 said:


> For starters I wouldn't even consider towing in that weight range without a gooseneck, I will pass on the weight distributing hitch.
> 
> Any DOT officer I have talked told me that if GCWR was a legal rating, like GVWR, FAWR and RAWR, it would be printed on the door label.


Well,with a pickup,I'd have to agree to a 5th wheel,I have a 10 ton tag with a 7500 with a pintle hook so that's the way I ride. I am completely safe and legal up to a 10 ton load.

As for asking a DOT officer,I have learned the hard way you will NEVER get the same answer from 2 different ones.GCWR certainly does have legal standing.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;969347 said:


> Well,with a pickup,I'd have to agree to a 5th wheel,I have a 10 ton tag with a 7500 with a pintle hook so that's the way I ride. I am completely safe and legal up to a 10 ton load.
> 
> As for asking a DOT officer,I have learned the hard way you will NEVER get the same answer from 2 different ones.GCWR certainly does have legal standing.


Not around here then.

How does DOT even know what the GCWR of my truck is?


----------



## hoskm01

LoneCowboy;969133 said:


> What??????
> 7 tons = 14,000lbs
> The GVW of a 2500HD is 9200
> 
> that's 23,200, well under 26,000
> no CDL required
> 
> now, put a 10 Ton trailer on that same 2500HD and now you're over.


Trailer capacity, not GVWR. If you were to haul a 7 ton tractor around, your trailer would weigh another couple thousand, hence, over 26k. At any rate, theyll screw you for the potential loaded weight, not actual carried.



cretebaby;969383 said:


> Not around here then.
> 
> How does DOT even know what the GCWR of my truck is?


Manufacturers spec's. They keep books and laptops full of that crap.


----------



## tuney443

hoskm01;969435 said:


> Trailer capacity, not GVWR. If you were to haul a 7 ton tractor around, your trailer would weigh another couple thousand, hence, over 26k. At any rate, theyll screw you for the potential loaded weight, not actual carried.
> 
> Manufacturers spec's. They keep books and laptops full of that crap.


Exactly.My door placard was missing on my 88' V30.During a quickie spot check,from my VIN,they told me all my ratings.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;969280 said:


> The only way you could be legal would be with a weight distributing hitch to throw some weight to the front axle and/or to move the tractor as far rearward as possible which might open more cans of worms such as the dreaded''tail wagging the dog'' effect or being overweight on your rear most axle for an overweight on axle,tire,and/or wheel citation.Is it really worth it?
> Since when isn't a GCWR a legal rating?Tell that to your insurance company for starters after you have the accident because you didn't have enough horse size for the trailer you're pulling.Here you go--straight from DOT:
> Gross combination weight rating (GCWR) means the value specified by the manufacturer as the loaded weight of a combination (articulated) vehicle. In the absence of a value specified by the manufacturer, GCWR will be determined by adding the GVWR of the power unit and the total weight of the towed unit and any load thereon.


I have a '99 F350 SRW, I don't know what the GCWR is but I assume it is well below 26k.

Would you agree?


----------



## 2COR517

cretebaby;969311 said:


> You can pull a 10k and under trailer with any 26k and under truck and still be under CDL.


If the *combination *exceeds 26K you need a CDL.



cretebaby;971765 said:


> I have a '99 F350 SRW, I don't know what the GCWR is but I assume it is well below 26k.
> 
> Would you agree?


It's close to that. I bet if you look around, you can find it. I remember reading years ago the GCWR is determined the load the truck can pull from a dead stop to 55mph on a 3% (I think) grade.

I have rolled out at 21K with my 97 K2500. It was more than I would do on a even remotely regular basis. I'm registered for 18K, which the truck handles fairly well, as long as there are no huge hills. But many guys here are registering their tonners for 26K. That keeps them under CDL, but they can haul a decent sized machine on a trailer. Remember - we have to register the truck for truck & trailer weight. Of course you can register a brand new 53' reefer for $25


----------



## cretebaby

2COR517;971775 said:


> If the *combination *exceeds 26K you need a CDL.


Not so quick sunshine, You missed part of that requirement.

You can drive, in the right combination, up to 36k without a CDL.



2COR517;971775 said:


> It's close to that. I bet if you look around, you can find it. I remember reading years ago the GCWR is determined the load the truck can pull from a dead stop to 55mph on a 3% (I think) grade.


Seems like an odd way to rate a truck.



2COR517;971775 said:


> But many guys here are registering their tonners for 26K. That keeps them under CDL, but they can haul a decent sized machine on a trailer. Remember - we have to register the truck for truck & trailer weight.


That is interesting about the tonners.

Here the truck and trailer are registered separately.

Stay tuned.


----------



## 2COR517

We may have to wager a friendly bet here......


----------



## cretebaby

2COR517;971788 said:


> We may have to wager a friendly bet here......


I'm in. What would you like to wager.

Speaking of, Bard still owes me for rooms at SIMA. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

The wager is respect. I have been schooled. You sir, are correct.

From the other thread....BTW, one the single most useful posts ever on this subject.



cretebaby;969848 said:


> This should help clarify it for you. :waving:
> 
> View attachment 71055


However, the 10K trailer really needs to be boosted to probably 15K or 20K. At least for class B operators, like myself. Why is it I can drive a 100 ton crane through town, or a bus filled with 78 six year old kids across a snowy mountain road, but can't haul a mini-ex behind a 6 wheel dump?


----------



## 2COR517

tuney443;968805 said:


> .......It takes weight to pull weight and to stop it----SAFELY.....


So how do I know how much truck I need? Is it a ratio, or a hard value?


----------



## cretebaby

2COR517;971800 said:


> The wager is respect. I have been schooled. You sir, are correct.
> 
> From the other thread....BTW, one the single most useful posts ever on this subject.


Thanks but I can't take credit for the chart, it has been posted here on PS in the past.

Here it is direct from FMCSA



> Question 6: A driver operates a tractor of exactly 26,000 pounds GVWR, towing a trailer of exactly 10,000 pounds GVWR, for a GCWR of 36,000 pounds. HM and passengers are not involved. Is it a CMV and does the driver need a CDL?
> 
> Guidance: No to both questions. Although the vehicle has a GCWR of 36,000 pounds, it is not a CMV under any part of the definition of that term in §383.5, and a CDL is not federally required.


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu.../fmcsrruletext.aspx?chunkkey=0901633480023237



2COR517;971800 said:


> However, the 10K trailer really needs to be boosted to probably 15K or 20K. At least for class B operators, like myself. Why is it I can drive a 100 ton crane through town, or a bus filled with 78 six year old kids across a snowy mountain road, but can't haul a mini-ex behind a 6 wheel dump?


I guess they have to draw a line in the sand somewhere.

I would make it any trailer or make the A and B the same license.


----------



## 2COR517

They need to move the line to another beach:laughing:

Actually, when I bought my 12K dump trailer, I called our CDL office to make sure I could haul it with my Class B. Even she agreed the 10K is too low.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;971765 said:


> I have a '99 F350 SRW, I don't know what the GCWR is but I assume it is well below 26k.
> 
> Would you agree?


Yes,I'd agree--my comparable 06' 3500 SRW is 13K for a ball hitch,15K something on a 5th wheel.


----------



## tuney443

2COR517;971802 said:


> So how do I know how much truck I need? Is it a ratio, or a hard value?


Well,to start with,I would have to say common sense has to enter the picture.Bigger and heavier here will always be better and safer.It really though boils down to figuring out mathmatically what part of your ride is your lowest weight rating.Is it the tires,wheels,suspension?You have to figure the heaviest piece of iron you're going to put on your trailer---figure 20% tongue weight to be safe.So do the math,allow for some variables{heavy mud stuck in the bucket,placement on the trailer,etc.] and however it comes out,personally,I like to go at least 1 size over.I'm referring here just to clarify for both meeting DOT reg's. and the truck's ability to pull the load adequately for your own needs.


----------



## 2COR517

Is it OK if my trailer weighs two or three times as much as my truck?


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;972166 said:


> Yes,I'd agree--my comparable 06' 3500 SRW is 13K for a ball hitch,15K something on a 5th wheel.


I think that is tow rating, GCWR would be higher than that wouldn't?


----------



## 2COR517

My truck is "rated" for 7500 in the owners manual. Needless to say, I have exceeded that...


----------



## tuney443

2COR517;972206 said:


> Is it OK if my trailer weighs two or three times as much as my truck?


Depends---ie:3500SRW weighs in app.7500lbs. unladen---trailer loaded weighs in at22,500lbs.---Definitely NOT ---twice the weight now--15K lbs.for the trailer loaded--maybe it might work now to be DOT compliant--need to factor in a whole bunch of variables.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;972210 said:


> I think that is tow rating, GCWR would be higher than that wouldn't?


Yes,you're right,sorry.


----------



## tuney443

''At least for class B operators, like myself. Why is it I can drive a 100 ton crane through town, or a bus filled with 78 six year old kids across a snowy mountain road, but can't haul a mini-ex behind a 6 wheel dump?''

Well,not to start another arguement,but you couldn't do either of these in NY.You could however drive a DISGUISED 44' motor home hollowed out,equipped with a rear fold down door that serves double duty as a ramp for your mini-ex and more.Matter of fact,Paris Hilton could even drive this[I'm assuming here she does have a regular license--maybe?] and roll right past those bad ass DOT boys.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;972234 said:


> Well,not to start another arguement,but you couldn't do either of these in NY.


Why not?


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;972166 said:


> Yes,I'd agree--my comparable 06' 3500 SRW is 13K for a ball hitch,15K something on a 5th wheel.


So do I need a CDL to tow my 20K GVWR gooseneck?


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;972241 said:


> Why not?


Because you said you have a Class B license.In NY,to drive/operate a crane over the road,you need a crane license and for the bus you would need a chauffers license with an endorsement for transporting passengers plus one probably for the air brakes.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;972242 said:


> So do I need a CDL to tow my 20K GVWR gooseneck?


Not sure,but sure sounds like it--where's that chart that you or your buddy posted before on the ifs and whens regarding CDL.Why not just get your Class A CDL and be done with it?


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;972266 said:


> Because you said you have a Class B license.In NY,to drive/operate a crane over the road,you need a crane license and for the bus you would need a chauffers license with an endorsement for transporting passengers plus one probably for the air brakes.


All of which Palmer has. Well I don't no if he has a crane license.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;972268 said:


> Not sure,but sure sounds like it--where's that chart that you or your buddy posted before on the ifs and whens regarding CDL.Why not just get your Class A CDL and be done with it?


Why the heck would one want to get a CDL if they didn't need it?

Wouldn't it be better to know what license one needs than to just get whatever and still not know?


----------



## 2COR517

I'll adjust my question slightly. And, I have a Class B, with Passenger Bus and School Bus endorsements, no Air Brake restriction. So, I can drive an 80K triaxle, or the loaded school bus; but I can't haul a 7 ton equipment trailer behind a CDL dump, small or large. But I can haul it behind my pickup.

I'm not aware of a crane license/endorsement here in Maine, but maybe there is. Also, we do not have chaffuer licenses, nor loader licenses. Any clown, including Paris Hilton, can drive a taxi - under 15 passengers - of course, or a JD 644 down the road here.

I understand the technicalities of the law, I just think it's stupid. I really think they should increase it to ten ton on the trailer with a B.


----------



## sno commander

i think for any trailer that weights more than 10k you need a class A cdl. you can tow a 15k gvw trailer behind your pickup it just cant weigh more than 10k loaded. so technically you could take a class A cdl test in your pickup with a 10k+ trailer just without air brake endorsment.


----------



## 2COR517

...............


----------



## sno commander

2COR517;972437 said:


> ...............


whats........... ?


----------



## 2COR517

It's been pounded to death here, and other threads. You can tow any size trailer you want on a Class C license, as long as the combined weight of truck and trailer are under 26,001. And the weights the DOT, police, etc use are the weight ratings, not the actual weight. So you can't haul an empty 10 ton trailer behind a fullsize pickup, even though the trailer's curb weight may only be 4k.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;972288 said:


> Why the heck would one want to get a CDL if they didn't need it?
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to know what license one needs than to just get whatever and still not know?


Again,why not just get it and be done with it?You will need it some day.


----------



## jayman3




----------



## jayman3

Just hook up and pull it if you get stopped you will know if you are legal or not,that is what we do up heretymusic


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;972758 said:



> Again,why not just get it and be done with it?You will need it some day.


Again, why would I get one if I don't need it?

Should I get a pilots license, grain dealers license, hand gun license and a auto dealers license while I'm at it? :laughing:

Using your definition of GCWR I wouldn't need a CDL no matter how big the trailer is because the GCWR is under 26k. Thoughts?


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;973363 said:


> Again, why would I get one if I don't need it?
> 
> Should I get a pilots license, grain dealers license, hand gun license and a auto dealers license while I'm at it? :laughing:
> 
> Using your definition of GCWR I wouldn't need a CDL no matter how big the trailer is because the GCWR is under 26k. Thoughts?


You really are now being stupidly stubborn.You are in business where you drive large trucks right?Are you nervous you won't pass the test? I'm not being facetious here at all--you just baffle me as to why you just don't suck it up and get it.You will most likely get larger,heavier trucks in the future,so this way you're covered.I never saw a thread that got so butchered.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;973459 said:


> You really are now being stupidly stubborn.You are in business where you drive large trucks right?Are you nervous you won't pass the test? I'm not being facetious here at all--you just baffle me as to why you just don't suck it up and get it.You will most likely get larger,heavier trucks in the future,so this way you're covered.I never saw a thread that got so butchered.


Are you serious?

And No I am not worried about passing the test.

Don't you think it is valuable to know whether or not you need the thing to start with? or which one you do need? I take it you have yours for the ****s and giggles of it. Do you have your HazMat, passenger and school bus endorsement because "You will need it some day"? :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

Sometimes it's just too difficult to figure out what you need.


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;973604 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> And No I am not worried about passing the test.
> 
> Don't you think it is valuable to know whether or not you need the thing to start with? or which one you do need? I take it you have yours for the ****s and giggles of it. Do you have your HazMat, passenger and school bus endorsement because "You will need it some day"? :laughing:


Serious-?--dead,valuable to know?--sure,but if you were really that concerned whether or not you need a CDL,it would seem to me that either you would have asked this question with your own thread devoted to that instead of hijacking a thread regarding the best and safest way of transporting a 580 Case TLB and/or called DMV and/or the DOT with an answer to your question.Instead of argueing with me and others here one minute being serious[I think,not 100% sure] and then acting like an internet bully with your joking icon ic little friends,it would also appear to me cretebaby that maybe this would be a better avenue for you.This is of course if you really want an answer to your question,but I [and I'm sure many others also] get the feeling you are not going to be happy with whatever answer you receive from the authorities.Since you like argueing so much,maybe you shouldn't get it,convince yourself over and over that you don't need it and then the next time you're stopped in a latex glove exam with the DOT,start argueing with those no-nonsense bad boys why you don't need it. I have to go now and answer your sidekick's response.Tomorrow's another day,another dollar,another arguement with you,I'm sure of that.


----------



## tuney443

2COR517;973713 said:


> Sometimes it's just too difficult to figure out what you need.


Myself and others told your buddy with the weight he's hauling,he should have a CDL.With all the variables regarding this,not to mention getting a real pissy DOT officer when he gets into a dedicated,full on inspection,don't you think it's prudent for him to have a CDL?He's right there at that weight point where it would only make sense to have it.A CASE OF BEING SAFER THAN SORRY>


----------



## 04HDBoss

I work for a irrigation company and we haul backhoes around with our trucks all the time.. They are F350s with service bodies.. We've got 2 JD310D that we pull on 10ton trailers it beats up on the trucks a lot but it works.. Oh and you need a class A CDL


----------



## Meatplow

Hey all,

Thanks for the helpful advice in reguards to my question. I'm going to start to look around for 550, or 5500 models in the near future. I appreciate all your helpful comments and really do appreciate it. 

Thanks again!


----------

